# ssh & ftp übers netzwerk

## KiLLaCaT

hi leute!!

ich hab ein nw mit einem linux und einem windosPC(hab noch nicht geschafft linux graufzuinstallieren). auf der linux box lauft ssh und ftp. auf dem linux rechner kann ich mit 

```
ftp localhost 
```

 zugreifen. aber von windos pc nicht. aber ein ping geht. kann es sein, dass mein lan nicht ganz funzt, oder liegt das an den einstellungen am linux pc, die das fernzugreifen nicht erlauben.

am besten ist es, wenn mal einer 

```
 ftp <rausgelöscht> 
```

macht,  und mir dann feedback gibt.

jaxi sagt danke!Last edited by KiLLaCaT on Wed Sep 11, 2002 5:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tux-fan

Hallo KiLLaCaT,

anpingen der Adresse geht (wenn auch Ping-Zeit 791ms) aber ein Portscan meldet, daß die Ports zu sind: 

```
Starting nmap V. 2.53 by fyodor@insecure.org ( www.insecure.org/nmap/ )

Interesting ports on cm87-11.liwest.at (212.241.87.11):

(The 1518 ports scanned but not shown below are in state: filtered)

Port       State       Service

21/tcp     closed      ftp

22/tcp     closed      ssh

53/tcp     closed      domain

119/tcp    closed      nntp

389/tcp    closed      ldap

Nmap run completed -- 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 973 seconds
```

----------

## KiLLaCaT

 *tux-fan wrote:*   

> Hallo KiLLaCaT,
> 
> anpingen der Adresse geht (wenn auch Ping-Zeit 791ms)

 

liegt daran, dass ich gerade was runterlad

 *Quote:*   

>  aber ein Portscan meldet, daß die Ports zu sind: 
> 
> 

 

dann hab ich warscheinlich eine firewall  :Embarassed: 

danke nochmals!

jax

----------

## tux-fan

Öhm *AmKopfKratz*,

wem gehören denn die Rechner ? Wenn's Deine eigenen sind solltest Du doch wissen, ob eine Firewall (und mit welchen Regeln) aktiv ist.

Hab das jetzt nicht getestet, aber wenn "filtered" angezeigt wird, ist der Port (service) wohl auf policy "drop" gesetzt. Die "closed" Sachen wahrscheinlich auf "reject".

(Ich unterstelle Mal schlicht, daß der Gateway die Linux-Box iss und iptables genutzt wird)

----------

## KiLLaCaT

eigentlich gehörn die rechner mir, aber das system hab i net ganz unter kontrolle(redhat). und das hab i nur installiert, weil kein gentoo installieren wollte, da ich auf das offizielle relase von 1.4 warten wollte.

jax

----------

## Marvin-X

 *KiLLaCaT wrote:*   

> dann hab ich warscheinlich eine firewall  

 

Das solltest Du wohl schon wissen ob Du eine Firewall laufen hast oder nicht. Wie soll man eine Frage beantworten, wenn die Details rudimentär sind. Auch ist unklar welchen FTP-Server Du aufgesetzt hast. 

Wie wird der Server gestartet? Standalone oder über xinetd?

Ist der FTP-Server konfiguriert? (Direktiven)

Falls eine Firewall läuft musst Du den Port natürlich öffnen

----------

## KiLLaCaT

woher soll ich den wissen was redhat alles so installiert!

ich benutze den wu-ftpd.

und ich wuerd auf gern wieder gentoo installieren, aber die neue live-cd geht nicht!

jax

----------

## Beforegod

@Killacat :

Wenn Du RedHat am laufen hast, solltest Du vielleicht ein anderes Forum aufsuchen. Hier soll in erster Linie Gentoo Spezifische Fragen beantwortet werden.

Thread geschlossen!

----------

